# walk to hong kong from shenzhen



## mcbain (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, I want to know if anyone can talk about details of the exact immigration procedure they _experienced _ with their son or daughter when walking from Shenzhen to Hong Kong. I want to take my son there with his American passport and not get held up by red tape ruining our trip. I'm American too. Note my circumstances as follows:

_Dear Mr. Mcbain, 

For your child to travel from Mainland China to Hong Kong, the child would go through immigration control and need to present an exit visa, so this isn't a way to leave without your wife's permission (my wife isn't cooperating with the exit visa paperwork process, she can be very difficult to deal with). Besides, be very careful about leaving the country with your child without your wife's permission, as there is a risk your actions could constitute international child abduction, which could subject you to civil and criminal liability.

Next, it's not clear to me that there's a way the law would force your wife to cooperate with you in getting an exit visa unless a PRC court were determining child custody in the context of divorce proceedings. If you were granted sole custody or joint custody or even visitation, then you could ask the court to order that your wife cooperate in obtaining the exit permit.

In sum, short of an amicable agreement with your wife, the only resolution of the exit visa issue may be in conjunction with a custody order as part of a divorce proceeding in a PRC court._

Is there perhaps a visa service company that could assist me?


----------

